# Safety story



## Birchwood (May 13, 2005)

Yesterday I spent most of the morning in my "shop". I used the table saw several times.. Then hand held router. Then table router. Miter saw. Drill press and two sanders. All the dangerous tools with no sweat. Then I pulled out my brand new Rooster and Hen pocket knife and began to scribe a line on some oak. Slip! Zip! Holy Moly Oly.....off to the Emergency Room for 12 stitches. 
A reminder to me, that I am sharing with you, that a guy has GOTTA be alert all the time! I did NOT do a thing wrong.....but accidents DO happen.
Your wonded pal, Birch.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Sorry to hear of your unfortunate accident Birch. Motorcycle riding is like woodworking also. You CANNOT let your guard down for a second. I do understand that accidents do happen. I sliced a finger open reaching for the toliet paper at work. Who would have thunk it. Seems the chrome was peeling off the holder and when I reached for the paper my finger found the exact spot where it was peeling. So, accidents do happen, no matter where you are. Hope you get healed quickly.


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Oh Birch,

Dog gone it... sounds like you have pretty nice shop!
I can't imagine how such a slip with a pocket knife could cause a cut worth 12 stitches!!  
Sorry you got cut, etc... bummer... Hope you get better & heal fast!
Take care...


----------



## seawolf21 (Jan 19, 2007)

You never know when someting like that will happen. Last year I knocked off part of the tip of my left thumb twice in one year on my band saw feeding a slim piece of wood in. Now the thumb is a little numb on the tip. The push stick was hanging one foot away and I didn't use it. When will we ever learn?


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

So now, you have a "Numb Thumb"..
Sorry.. I couldn't resist it..


----------



## Blind Bruce (Nov 9, 2006)

Was that poket knife sharp or were you "forcing" a dull one?
Bruce in the Peg


----------



## simplenik (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi Birch
First, let me wish you fast recovery

It reminds me, that on a UK forum there was a discussion about safety (Just for a general knowledge, the Bretons are crazy about safety) and I replied "hey, guys, all my accidents are not from the TS, Router and a like but from the utility knife"

I also cut my finger the same way like you did but it was not so sever and I glue the cut with CA (super glue).

Regards
niki


----------



## White (Jul 31, 2007)

Sorry to hear of your unfortunate accident Birch.I hope that story don't happen again.


----------



## unlimitedwoodworker (Mar 3, 2006)

simplenik said:


> I also cut my finger the same way like you did but it was not so sever and I glue the cut with CA (super glue).
> niki


lets here this again maybe everyone missed it but not me so niki, you "Super Glued Your finger together?"
interesting hahaha


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Here's one that will get your heart going ...

http://www.routerforums.com/41820-post6.html
Allison (ACV , members name) 

She logons on every day, but she has not said, if she has got her cabinets done or not, maybe she will see this post and give us a update,,,

We need more input from the females 


Bj


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Allision how is the finger doing? Hope all went well. Oh yes, a belated "HAPPY BIRTHDAY" to you also. Wish you many, many, many more. Don't let Bj down, please post.


----------



## descorpio (Jul 12, 2008)

Its very unfortunate. I think you had all the precuationaries well. But still as no one may have expected, these things could have happened. Because every where we may fail in one or two steps. It is better to always know about the work and the dangers involved in it and then carrying it on. Others must try to learn lessons from others mistake.


----------



## jjciesla (Oct 20, 2007)

I had the same type of accident with an X-Acto blade a few years back. (many years back) Needed stitches, etc. I was over-extending what the blade was designed for. Basically the wrong tool for the job. Too much pressure, too much flexing of the blade and very little brain power. To this day I remember that experience every time I pick up the X-Acto. So all we can say is heal quickly and be safe.


----------

